#  > Question Paper Collection >  > Question Papers For UG Courses >  >  Model Question Papers For Undergraduate Programs

## faadoo-test0001

Download Model Question Papers For Undergraduate Programs, The model question papers are suggestive blueprints. the primary aim of these question papers is to bring clarity about the method of connecting questions to performance indicators and thus to course outcomes. Further, these question papers demonstrate how bloom’s taxonomy can be used to perceive the standard of question papers and their effectiveness in assessing higher order abilities. The structure of question papers, variety of questions, choices given, time given for examination etc., will vary based on the practices of the University or college.

*Programs-
*
1. Civil Engineering 
2. Computer Science and Engineering 
3. Electrical and Electronics Engineering 
4. Electronics and Communication Engineering 
5. Mechanical Engineering





  Similar Threads: RRB-Junior-Engineer-Electrical-Model-Question-Papers GGSIPU CET sample papers - practice papers - model test papers BVP 2012  Practice Papers | BVP 2012  Question papers | BVP 2012  Model Test Papers Undergraduate courses in UK-Type of undergraduate courses in UK BVP 2012 Model Papers | Model Papers of BVP 2012 | BVP 2012 Practice Papers

----------

